# Corydoras + nitrates?



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a few panda corys the other day (neat little fish- I finally understand why they're so popular.) I understand that they're sensitive to nitrates. Is my dosing (10-20ppm) going to be a problem for them?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

By dosing "10-20 ppm" do you mean at once or keeping the levels there? If you are just keeping the levels there they will be fine. Nitrates above 40-50 ppm are when you need to be cautious of the fauna in the tank.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, I'll just be keeping the nitrate levels around 10-20ppm (probably the lower end of that since I don't add it every day) I won't worry about the little guys, then. Maybe I'll even get a few more since there's always one who loses his buddies in the somewhere in the tank. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure, no problem. I always seem to have that one Cory in the school who can't quite get it together also.


----------

